
Poe's the Masque of the Red Death - jchallis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Masque_of_the_Red_Death
======
mindcrime
[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/The_Works_of_the_Late_Edgar_A...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/The_Works_of_the_Late_Edgar_Allan_Poe/Volume_1/The_Masque_of_the_Red_Death)

